# Driving into Zacatecas



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

Hi Forum Friends.......I will be driving from the north down into Zacatecas on Highway 54 and have no idea how to drive into my hotel in the city. Casa Santa Lucia, Av. Hidalgo #717 employs only Spanish speaking staff and my Spanish is not good enough (yet) to understand their directions. So...............can anyone help out with the directions???? Alternatively, I don't have to stay IN Zacatecas overnight,so any suggestions re a pet-friendly place to stay before I get to Zac. would be appreciated. As always, thanks for your help


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I recall that Rt. 54 approaches Zacatecas from the north at an intersection, where you will find Hotel del Bosque. If you turn left at that intersection, it will take you past that hotel and down hill a few kilometers into the city.
I don't know of 'pet friendly' hotels, but would suggest that you look for the 'hoteles de paso' for that purpose; hotels behind walls, very discreet, little staff contact, etc. Eat and walk your pet before driving into the room's private garage & stay the night. Most are inexpensive, clean and very secure. You may or may not wish to turn on the TV.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Did you try Google Maps. Go to maps.google.com
Enter "Hidalgo 717, Centro, Zacatecas, México" into the search box and it will show you where it is. Two years ago, google was not very good with getting the numbers right. It would get the street but not the right location along the street. But more recently, it seems to do pretty well. 

It looks like you would hang a left at the railroad tracks,
then left on Heroes de Chapultepec
It turns into Adolfo Lopez Mateos
Left on Gonzalez Ortega
It becomes one way in the direction you need and turns into Hidalgo
The hotel is just before the street becomes two way again.

No guarantees.

Will


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Did you try Google Maps. Go to maps.google.com
> Enter "Hidalgo 717, Centro, Zacatecas, México" into the search box and it will show you where it is. Two years ago, google was not very good with getting the numbers right. It would get the street but not the right location along the street. But more recently, it seems to do pretty well.
> 
> It looks like you would hang a left at the railroad tracks,
> ...


Thanks, Will...........did the google map-thingy.......very helpful.......


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I recall that Rt. 54 approaches Zacatecas from the north at an intersection, where you will find Hotel del Bosque. If you turn left at that intersection, it will take you past that hotel and down hill a few kilometers into the city.
> I don't know of 'pet friendly' hotels, but would suggest that you look for the 'hoteles de paso' for that purpose; hotels behind walls, very discreet, little staff contact, etc. Eat and walk your pet before driving into the room's private garage & stay the night. Most are inexpensive, clean and very secure. You may or may not wish to turn on the TV.


hi RVG..........thanx for the info'.......Trip Advisor indicated that the hotel is pet-friendly and the hotel confirmed that....hence, my reservation there.......speaking of another definition of reservation, I now have reservations of crossing at Laredo/Neuvo Laredo as Canadian news reported yesterday that there had been shootings (cartel?) in Nuevo Laredo............could you tell me if, once going through the border, I get right on the autopiste or if I have to drive through the town? Also, would you know of a Spanish-speaking person who would be willing to meet me in Nuevo Laredo and then drive with me down to Guadalajara? I would pay all expenses plus. My friends here in Toronto are getting me worried about driving alone thru' Mexico. As always, thanks for your invaluable advice.......K


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must consider the fact that the Canadian press seems even more 'sensationalist' than the US press regarding the news from Mexico. You should also consider your other sources; do they know Mexico from personal experience? Have they ever driven in Mexico, as we do every day? Or, are they making mountains out of mole hills?
Thousands cross the border every day in Laredo. I suggest that you do it in the daytime, preferably in the morning, and proceed straight through town onto the 'cuota' toward your destination. I know of no expats being involved in any violence in Laredo. Just keep your speed down, or the traffic cops will get greedy. Have a full tank and pesos for the tolls, etc., and you'll be at your next night's stopping point in no time.
There is no need for a hired driver, caravan or other such measures. Just enjoy your trip. The 'bad stuff' does not involve you. However, the northern press is likely to make week long headlines about a 'Foreigner killed in Mexico' if some unhappy wife does her husband in with a frying pan, or they just got drunk at a resort and dove into the pool from their tenth floor balcony.


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, RVG, for the advice and reassurance..........K


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I should also mention that many single ladies drive between the USA and Mexico. The only encounters that I'm aware of have happened when they have had a flat tire or some other 'breakdown'. Mexicans are quick to note such events and will stop to offer assistance. They'll call the 'Green Angels' (free roadside assistance provided by the government) or other help as needed. I have a single lady friend who had her engine rebuilt, quite reasonably, just south of the border, because a Texas oil change place left the drain plug loose after an oil change. Others have been fed and housed by locals in small villages. Mexico is a hospitable place; much more so than you might expect in more northern countries.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> [...]
> They'll call the 'Green Angels' (free roadside assistance provided by the government) or other help as needed.
> [...]


Interesting RV. I hadn't heard of them. Their  Angeles Verdes web site says that they provide:
Information about tourist attractions and services;
Mechanical assistance and communication in emergencies;
Assistance in accidents;
and disaster assistance.

Dial 078 to reach them.

Will


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Green Angels also patrol the highways of Mexico in white and green trucks, containing common parts, fuel and a pair of bilingual mechanics. If they can't get you going, they often tow you to a place where your vehicle can be repaired; no charge for anything beyond parts or fuel.
Too bad we don't have such services for travelers in the USA.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I should also mention that many single ladies drive between the USA and Mexico. The only encounters that I'm aware of have happened when they have had a flat tire or some other 'breakdown'. Mexicans are quick to note such events and will stop to offer assistance. They'll call the 'Green Angels' (free roadside assistance provided by the government) or other help as needed. I have a single lady friend who had her engine rebuilt, quite reasonably, just south of the border, because a Texas oil change place left the drain plug loose after an oil change. Others have been fed and housed by locals in small villages. Mexico is a hospitable place; much more so than you might expect in more northern countries.


I'm familiar with the Green Angels from visits to Baja -- they are well-known all along the Pacific coast highway. A great institution, and a model for the U.S. Just another reason to love Mexico.


----------

